# I cut my teeth with milk and meat.



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 15, 2009)

I want to share four sermons that are basically the summation of my spiritual growth. I was browsing Sermon Audio last night and found four sermons by my Dad in the faith. Pastor Joe Gwynn is now retired but he fills pulpits for Pastors. Anyways, I have discovered four sermons that are basically compilations of the stuff I was fed through the years. 

If you give them a listen you will not have waisted anytime. You will find great treasure in these four sermons. This man is my hero. He has always put out in front of me the desire to hear, "Well done thou good and faithful servant, enter into the joy of thy LORD." He is by far not as educated of a man as some, but he is by far one of the most, humbled, honest, struggling man of God I have ever known. I can't explain in words how much he means to me.

Anyways, give these four sermons a listen to and you will not walk away the same from them. 

SermonAudio.com - Sermons by Pastor Joe Gwynn


----------

